# Heritage Angler 10 in the gulf...



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Hi, I am thinking of buying a kayak for some fishing in the gulf. I'll just go ahead and skip the pelican's and sit-in's, so this heritage angler 10 is about the cheapest new sit-on kayak i can find. 

So my question is, does anyone own this kayak and use it in the gulf or is it a bit too low in the price point to safely take out into the gulf? is it too short?

Thanks ahead of time for the input


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't own one but I have gone out in the Gulf a few times already with both my PA14 and Adventure Island. You can go out there in anything but obviously size of swells will dictate if you go out and how far. I think you would be fine but wouldn't consider going out in it with swells over 1ft. I won't go out if they are over 2ft in either of mine. Not so much because of the swells but the fact of the beach break coming back in can be a PITA. Obviously a wider boat may be more stable or maybe a longer and wider boat. That being said, my PA is super stable as it's wide and 14ft long. However it's completely different from say an Adventure kayak which is 16ft long but much skinner so not as stable in the water. Main thing is to get comfortable on whatever you choose to buy before you go out there. And then make sure you go out with guys who have done it before.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats pretty small for fishing in the Gulf. Generally a shorter kayak is slower and doesnt paddle as well and lets face it, in the Gulf youre going to want to cover some ground.

I have an OK Scrambler XT for sale, save fifty bucks and have a kayak thats better in the Gulf. Its also not a speed demon but very stable and good in the surf, important for beginners out in the Gulf.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

send me a pm with pics of your scrambler and contact info if you dont mind. I'm actually looking at getting out this weekend or early next week.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

leeroy87 said:


> send me a pm with pics of your scrambler and contact info if you dont mind. I'm actually looking at getting out this weekend or early next week.


Its in the Kayaks for sale section, youll see it.

Im asking three fifty but I will take three hundred. I think they are almost six hundred new after tax.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

it looks nice. whats your number and what part of town are ya in? I can have cash probably tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Bahen (Apr 6, 2012)

You really don't want to be out in the gulf in anything that is under 12 feet. Shorter boats get tossed around more in the waves and don't cover ground efficiently enough. The longer the boat the better when fishing offshore.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

yea, i got jd7's OK scrambler 12 today. I think it was a much better choice than the angler 10. 

Thanks for the advice everyone


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

leeroy87 said:


> yea, i got jd7's OK scrambler 12 today. I think it was a much better choice than the angler 10.
> 
> Thanks for the advice everyone


Congrats! I think you made a better choice.... for a paddle kayak. Won't be long now before you go look at Hobies.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

BlackJeep said:


> Congrats! I think you made a better choice.... for a paddle kayak. Won't be long now before you go look at Hobies.


lol, unfortunately my pay grade doesn't dictate a hobie lol. Also, just had a baby 2 months ago. I would feel awfully bad for buying a $2k kayak, i would literally have 24 hour side-eye from the mrs.


----------

